# Fibro, does herbs work?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2000)

My husband was diagnosed with Fibro 4 Years ago, he is now on Pain Med. so he can work his 8 hour shifts ,Antidepressant which also helps give him more energy,sleeping medicine to make sure he gets a full nites rest, when he has a day or two off he spends it either resting or in his recliner because he has no energy, he says that on a good day he feels like he has the flu. One doctor told him it was all in his head, he is now seeing a arthritis doctor, just seems like there could be something else, with the technology available today, you would think they could come up with something to put this in recession, not just cover it up with pain medicine. Is there herbs that might help? Has anyone tried the magnets with any results?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2000)

There is a Fibro herbal pill that is supposedly helping fibro sufferers increase their energy. I will give you the URL. Plus I recommend he use herbal remedies more than anything, and with fibro exercise is a much needed thing to feel better. Same with CFS. http://www.vitanatural.com/nf-fibro.html ------------------(EJP)


----------

